# Jouster.



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

*Kingsley Jouster.*

Got my Kingsley Jouster yesterday. It's blowing me away. That is all. :smile:


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Got my Kingsley Jouster yesterday. It's blowing me away. That is all. :smile:


I have the Jester and I got that same tingley feeling. I would love to compare the two.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

All I can say is ......Need Pics


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

rev156 said:


> All I can say is ......Need Pics


You want pics of the pedals?

This is what a Jouster looks like: http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/joustersmall.jpg

This is what a Jester looks like: http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/jester1pic.jpg

This is what the inards look like:










Basically a tube preamp in a pedal...simply awesome stuff


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You've got the pics backwards. :banana::smile:


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

davetcan said:


> You've got the pics backwards. :banana::smile:


No I don't...old age getting to ya Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

NIK0 said:


> No I don't...old age getting to ya Dave


"_Last edited by NIK0; 12-20-2009 at 10:48 AM.. "_

LOL, I'm not _that_ old yet._ :smile:_


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OK spent about an hour or so with it yesterday and a little bit more this morning. Through my Lonestar Special it sounds amazing. Bottom line is that it sounds like an amp, not a pedal. Both OD channels are exceptional and cover everything from edge of breakup to more gain than I'll ever use. Only has a single tone knob, unlike the Jester, but it works surprisingly well. I think I may be done with the search for optional dirt, with the possible caveat of maybe a Jester to go along with it. You'll find a few very good dirt pedals for sale over in the for sale section. :smile:
I'll take it to practice tomorrow and let you know how it sits in the mix, I'm expecting great things. Seems to work equally well with Hums, Single coils and P90's.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

davetcan said:


> "_Last edited by NIK0; 12-20-2009 at 10:48 AM.. "_
> 
> LOL, I'm not _that_ old yet._ :smile:_


hwopv You got me!!! Thought the ole switcheroo would go right over your head  LOL


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

davetcan said:


> OK spent about an hour or so with it yesterday and a little bit more this morning. Through my Lonestar Special it sounds amazing. Bottom line is that it sounds like an amp, not a pedal. Both OD channels are exceptional and cover everything from edge of breakup to more gain than I'll ever use. Only has a single tone knob, unlike the Jester, but it works surprisingly well. I think I may be done with the search for optional dirt, with the possible caveat of maybe a Jester to go along with it. You'll find a few very good dirt pedals for sale over in the for sale section. :smile:
> I'll take it to practice tomorrow and let you know how it sits in the mix, I'm expecting great things. Seems to work equally well with Hums, Single coils and P90's.


Funny but I am on the same boat with grabbing the other model...in your case the Jester and in my case the Jouster. I believe having the two would offer the "the best" solution!!!

Read reviews and a lot of guys running the Jouster->Jester find it to be the "Oh my gawd, finally what I was looking for" kind of thing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

NIK0 said:


> Read reviews and a lot of guys running the Jouster->Jester find it to be the "Oh my gawd, finally what I was looking for" kind of thing.


Sigh! I was afraid of that.


----------

